# curls and pain in right forearm bone



## edawggg (Apr 26, 2007)

i did bi/tri today.  i like to start off with curls on the wavy bar.  so when i grab it (suppose you are looking at a W, i grab the outside bars and my grip is angled that way - i think this is correct) it hurts my forearm bone, between my wrist and elbow (on the elbow side).  it just feels like pressure on the bone.  i focus on not gripping extra hard, you can even see me open my grip as i lower the bar.

i am not sure about the grip pressure and angle of my grip?  

ive heard others say its painful to do curls with a straight bar and to stick to the wavy bar.  a little sore now, but super sore as soon as i finish the set.  i enjoy this exercise and am seeing improvement.. advice?

o


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

It's called an EZ Curl bar.

You could do your arms with dumbbells.


----------



## edawggg (Apr 26, 2007)

i do that also.  i definitely use both when i do biceps.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 26, 2007)

edawggg said:


> i do that also.  i definitely use both when i do biceps.




Lighten the weight a little?

Anyone else?


----------



## JonnyStead (Apr 27, 2007)

For me I used to get this alot when I first started doing barbell curls. I found two things helped alot - first doing hammer curls because its more of a 'natural' feel and secondly doing barbell curls with less weight but in HIT style (4 seconds up / 4 seconds down) you use less weight but still work pretty hard! - thats my two cents - anyone else?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 27, 2007)

With regard to your forearms:
Dumbells > EZ bar > straight bar 

Rule #1: don't do it if it hurts.


----------



## moopsimoo (Apr 27, 2007)

I think everyone goes through this, for me it was especially killin during prechers w/EZ curl bar.. Lighten the weight an use proper form, the pain isn't gonna go away unless u fully recover and start using better technique(keep elbows tucked in). 

If u want that burning sensation but also want to keep your form then try a  drop sets that'll light'em up


----------



## EWI (Apr 27, 2007)

Agreed if you are hurting then it could be serious... maybe not.  If it was me I would try doing hammer curls with dumbells and see how it feels


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 27, 2007)

Go easy on the weights for this exercise for a couple weeks until the pain goes off. (Unless its permanent)
I had a pain like this with cable curls. Gone now.


----------



## mdflows (Apr 27, 2007)

I had this exact problem and like doing preachers so much that I kept doing them through the pain... bad idea.  My forearm felt so tight that I couldn't do any curls and had to take a week off.  Listening to your body is better then pushing through it and having to deal with real set backs.  I've learned my lesson.


----------



## edawggg (Apr 28, 2007)

moopsimoo said:


> (keep elbows tucked in).



hmmmm, i never thought of that, more tucked in rather than perpendicular with the bar.  

pain is consistent with the exerceise (right arm only) even with drop sets.  im going to skip that exercise next week.  thanks for info all


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2007)

had the same problem, physio diagnosed as tight elbow flexors (your forearm muscles basically) so stretch them and see how you go.  Use DB for the time being.


----------



## JamesTheScot (Apr 30, 2007)

not sure how long you have been lifting but I have heard that muscle fiber will grow faster than connective tissue like ligaments when you first start lifting.

any chance you are new to lifting or have had sudden, recent muscle gains that may be straining some ligaments?

if so, it may just need some lighter-weight weeks and stretching to condition the connective tissue.

but then again I know absolutely nothing.


----------

